# Two questions



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

my two tiels have bands on them and i was wondering how if i could find out some information about the tiels with the bands. i don't know who or where they come from because we had gotten them from a man that was supposed to be dying and the person who got them from there didn't ask any questions. We were told they were male and female but is there any other way to find out with the bands? also i was wondering cause my tiels don't have their wings trimmed would it be easier to tame them if they had them trimmed> if so how to you trim the wings??:wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If you do a search on-line for a bird band registry you may find some info about your birds. Some breeders just order bands and they are not registered anywhere but with any luck you should find at least the year they were hatched. All mine carry an '08 on last years band.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I know a lot of people trim their bird's wings. I have only had Lola a few months now and her wings were clipped by her previous owner the day I got her. She had taken Lola to some store where they did a terrible job. My vet told me to bring her back in to him in 6 months to a year and he would do a much better job. If you want to trim them yourself, have your vet or breeder show you how to have it done. 

I have Lola's wings clipped for safety because she will impulsively fly and I don't want her to fly into something and get hurt. Depending on how tame they are, it is easier to handle them and retrieve them with their wings clipped. And I believe you can have their wings clipped anywhere from slightly to severely, depending on your needs.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you im thinking of trimming their wings the only problem is that i don't know how i have looked at the article on how to do it but im unsure if i should try it myself. I can't bring them anywhere to get them done because my guardien won't take me and i can't drive. What should i do?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is a link to a video on wing clipping, it is a pretty good video, I however do not clip so short.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffQF_tnxAmc

And here is a link to a group on yahoo, Lesa (Mystify) volunteers to research bands and trace them (if they can be traced), she also has a database of breeders and band codes to refer to. She does this on her own time and does not get paid for it so it can sometimes take some time, but she never gives up!
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/LegBandNumbers/


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Rocky. I would suggest a local transit system but I don't believe animals are allowed which sucks. Maybe you have a friend with a car? Or maybe you could ride your bike but that could be harder. I would definitely recommend wing clipping though because it does make a bird more dependent on you though Tiels sometimes get around just fine walking and don't mind not flying, but it's easier when trying to get them to bond so they won't fly from you. Good luck.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

thank you for all your help. i live an hour and a half anyway from town so i have no way to get there without a drive from someone. thanks for the suggestions. i have clipped Rocky's wings and i think i did ok. got a couple nasy bites though. i have left him alone for awhile ( i clipped them lasted time i posted) because he was very scared of me after i got his wings trimmed but he is now starting to seem interested in me again. i hated to stress him out so much and i hope i can bond with him before his feathers grow back. thanks for the tips of the bands i will try it. if i can get close enough. thanks again


----------

